# Finding cheapest Pressurized CO2 System



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

This will be my second thread. I have been trying my DIY CO2 (2L Bottles) for my 30g tank, and so far it's been bubbling like crazy. I also have been reading like crazy to understand all these Planted Aquarium techniques, equipments, etc... I've decided that I will get a compressed CO2 system where I can regulate my CO2 in the tank. 

I have found the cheapest (so far) for these :

Milwaukee CO2 Regulator-needle valve, solenoid valve, bubble counter $75.97
5 lbs co2 canister with brass valve $53.99 
Boyu co2 diffusor $19.99 


Is that the cheapest out there?? Any recommendations or pointers to places/stores that sells cheaper than that, would be much appreciated. Of course we have our FOR SALE Section, but it's used and once in a while someone gives up their equipments-while I want mine some time in the near future. 

I apologize if this have been talked about in here already, I'm still a newb. Please direct me if there is such a thread. Thanks!

*Flame Suit On!*

AnhTu


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Those are pretty good prices especially for new equipment. Don't forget the 10-16$ filling up price for the CO2 canister. 166$ for a full setup is a decent price. 

I don't personally like Milwaukee CO2 regulators. I have 2 or 3 of them and they don't seem as well made as the JBJ regulator. But they will get the job done.

Also for the same price as the Boyu co2 diffusor you can get an inline CO2 reactor from ebay or one of the sponsors sites. Reactors are put under the fishtank in the canister filter's outflow pipe.

Just a few options to think about.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think you pretty much hit on the least expensive components that will get the job done. The one thing with JBJ and Azoo regulators is that there is no control knob to adjust flow. It's preset at the factory and you can only adjust via the needlevalve. I have found this difficult to do with the Azoo I don't know about the JBJ. The Milwaukee has a control knob that you can adjust in addition to the needle valve. I have 7 milwaukee regulators since I started pressurized co2 years ago and all of them are still in operation. If you choose the milwaukee read the directions carefullly and you'll be fine. I would also stay away from regulators that don't have attached needlevalves and bubble counters. It just creates more areas for leaks between the cylinder and the tank IMO.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I second house's general statements.

I actually forgot about the JBJ regulators not having a control knob. What I don't like about the Milwaukee regulators is the bubble counter doesn't have a check valve, so filling it and maintaining the bubble counter is difficult.


----------

